# Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms recordings



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

What recordings of this piece do you like?


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

1) Stravinsky/CBC, 2) Anermet/Suisse Romande. There could be better out there, but I have these and like them


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Levine. Solti, Bernstein, Stravinsky.


----------



## Skakner (Oct 8, 2020)

One of the best, if not the best.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I'd probably agree that Karel Ancerl is one of the very best, and I understand that in the Gold Edition (above) it has been cleaned up nicely.

Two more modern recordings I'd recommend are Chailly's (I think he's got a good feel for Stravinsky), and Michael Gielen. There's also an excellent Markevitch recording hidden away on an otherwise variable Philips twofer.

The others I have in my collection are Stravinsky's own (it's ok, but I feel it has a perfunctoryness to it. His other symphonies come off better), Ansermet (very good), Jarvi (among the best recorded, but a bit flat) and Fricsay (indifferent mono sound)


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Skakner said:


> One of the best, if not the best.


That's my choice also.

I need to pull my copy out again, but I recall that I was surprised by John Eliot Gardiner's recording. And it includes three pieces by Lili Boulanger.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

This is my go to recording:


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Big fan of Stravinsky/CBC on Sony/CBS. When I first hear it, my opinion was that it was leaps and bounds ahead of the other recording I knew, Boulez/Berlin on DG.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Bertini is my favourite, among the six I've got. But there are other fine ones too, and Bertini doesn't offer that much music besides the Psalm Symphony on his CD.


----------

